# Bogart, my adorable cockapoo



## James.Bacon (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a pic of my 6 month old cockapoo. This is Bogart attacking a pumpkin, happy Halloween! He's a 3 quarter poodle and 1 quarter cocker spaniel mix, he's also super energetic when he is not napping.

Also here's a video of him being energetic and bouncing off the walls (literally): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UBfJDdIQ5c&feature=fvwk

Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## James.Bacon (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's another one of him in his basket!!! :wave:


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

luv the video..Bogart has quite the personality!


----------

